# Agave Wine and Blueberry Agave Wine



## vcasey (Feb 9, 2010)

I mixed this up yesterday and within a couple of hours it was going strong. The cap looks like a frothy chocolate drink.
My game plan is to rack 1/2 of this on to steamed blueberry juice and leave the rest plain. The basic recipe was 2 - 44 oz containers of Organic Blue Agave &amp; 6 qt. of water + all the other basics and I used 71B. The P/E will be added to the blueberry half when mixed in the secondary. 
I'll try and post pics when I can figure out why its being stubborn.


----------



## vcasey (Feb 9, 2010)

Now its letting me post pics.

This one right after I added the yeast







This was the next morning


----------



## vcasey (Feb 17, 2010)

I racked these this afternoon but did not taste them, maybe next racking. Used some steamed blueberry juice for one and left the other alone. They are now very happy and I am very curious about how this will taste next year!


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 17, 2010)

Very nice color!!!


----------



## Goodfella (Feb 25, 2010)

How is your project going vcasey?


----------



## vcasey (Feb 25, 2010)

Patience they are just babies! And the are babies hidden behind all the plants that needed to be brought in because someone up north left the door open and all the nasty cold was let out. 
Seriously, I may look at them again in May or June.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 17, 2010)

I've been working on the wines &amp; meads this past week and I got these sweetened a bit this morning - they were stabilized last week. Did not even think about tasting the agave, but did taste the blueberry agave and darn thats pretty good right now! I haven't oaked them yet and may not but that is always subject to change.
For anyone else wanting to try this experiment I do have a word of caution - add the agave slowly and remember this mixes much easier the honey. So a little bit at a time and check the SG often. Yes I did follow my advise.


----------



## Cajun Wine Man (Apr 22, 2010)

Love the looks of the Blueberry.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 22, 2010)

Cajun Wine Man said:


> Love the looks of the Blueberry.



I'll snap a pic of this one after I rack it later today or tomorrow. The blueberry agave is very clear and the color is just gorgeous.
The agave is not in a hurry, maybe the P/E I added in the other helped.


----------



## vcasey (Apr 22, 2010)

Here she is! I took a bunch of pics trying to show the color and this was the best of the group. Next to it is a concord pyment (right) which is darker in color. Still need to decide if I want to oak this .............


----------



## Goodfella (Apr 22, 2010)

My vote= OAK


----------



## Waldo (Apr 23, 2010)

I would suggest a light toast American. Just dont overdo it. The Blueberry is very delicate


----------



## vcasey (Apr 23, 2010)

I was really leaning towards oaking one of these, and the blueberry in particular, but after the little bit of a taste I got yesterday I'm not so sure any more. I even had the oak out and ready to go. Instead, I just just the oak away. I am kinda surprised because I've oaked every blueberry wine &amp; mead that I've made. This blueberry is just not screaming for oak and right now I actually agree, so I'll revisit this one in a month or so. 
Perhaps by then the more stubborn of the 2 will finish up and one of them will get some oak.


----------



## vcasey (May 6, 2010)

I was checking in the magic wine closet and was pleasantly surprised to find the other half of this little experiment nice &amp; clear. So I racked it off the lees &amp; topped it off with the last of the extra bit (so not much tasting). What I could taste was light and fruity and I really can't wait for this to age a bit. 
The 1 gallon experiments generally get bottled at 6 months so this has been put away until August. 
The blueberry agave did get some oak, med. toast french, still not sure that was the way to go but at least I'll be able to compare it to the unoaked one and compare the 2.


----------



## ArdenS (May 7, 2010)

That's looking beautiful. Isn't it fun when you can almost read through it?!


----------



## vcasey (Jul 6, 2010)

I moved up bottling since my August will be busy. Both taste young, light and fruity. The blueberry is really good, but I'm still not sure about the oak. May have to make this again ...........

Agave






Blueberry Agave


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 6, 2010)

Looks great. I love the labels!


----------



## vcasey (Jul 6, 2010)

runningwolf said:


> Looks great. I love the labels!



Thank you.


----------

